# Vertical Grow In Rockwool



## thefaithfulbud (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey All,

I recently bought the EcoSystym vertical grow room and have it nicely kitted out with good vents etc. Rather expensive...

Cloned and rooted exactly 70 cuttings and they've been in under 18 hours on a 600w HPS for the last few days. 

Reason for thread is I'm not sure on flooding times for rockwool vertical. It's my first hyrdro grow too, which makes me nervous. Currently I'm flooding half an hour every 1.5 hours for daytime and nothing at night. Is this too much? Bottoms are fairly wet most of the time but the hour off they seems to dry them out a lot. 

Any advice on flooding times? Whats worked for some vertical growers on here using rockwool?

Really appreciate any help folks thanks. I'm a long time member but haven't posted much...

Thanks

TFB


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 23, 2013)

let's see some pics


----------



## moggggys (Mar 23, 2013)

15 minutes per hour lights on only 

get a better pump or even go external as the standard ecosystem rez is small and the pumps toss plus the rez can get rather warm 

hope your veg times not been long either , loads of growth are the main fuckup with ecosystems 

out of interest how many clones you running ?..........doh re-read it , you need another 50 odd for ideal , 100-140 is the target , not easy to make mind but rooted into the slabs helps rather than an insert once rooted


----------



## billydeesmokems (Mar 25, 2013)

I want to see some pics too. I am thinking of getting the Big Buddha Box from Supercloset and want to compare to the Eco System.




moggggys said:


> 15 minutes per hour lights on only
> 
> get a better pump or even go external as the standard ecosystem rez is small and the pumps toss plus the rez can get rather warm
> 
> ...


----------



## thefaithfulbud (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll get some pics together and post them here - I'll keep updating for the sake of people getting a feel for a: this system and b; vert growing in rockwool.

So 15 mins every hour could be best, night only? at the mo, the timer i'm running off only does 30 min slots so I'll flood 30 mins every 2 hours for the time being. obviously i'll need to increase as they get bigger

I was worried they were being over-watered doe to a curling of fan leaves. Anyone had this trait in newly rooted clones?


----------



## thefaithfulbud (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, and in relation to some questions above - it's the half ten, not the full. so it's at capacity with 70 clones. I've vegged for a week in the tent and am switching now to 12/12.

What is the big significance of the rez water getting warm? what do i need to look out for? also, how often should i change the water? 

Thanks for the help,


----------



## manishbatra1989 (Mar 29, 2013)

The soil grown plants had a more natural leaf color than the plants grown in rockwool.
The soil-grown plants grew slightly faster, but more vertical and less dense, than did the synthetic-fed plants.
The soil-grown plants took longer to start flowering.
The soil-grown plants took longer to be ready for harvest.
Hydroponics gardening is fascinating, and we are fortunate to be able to test methods and materials to find out how our plants do under different circumstances.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

thefaithfulbud said:


> Oh, and in relation to some questions above - it's the half ten, not the full. so it's at capacity with 70 clones. I've vegged for a week in the tent and am switching now to 12/12.
> 
> What is the big significance of the rez water getting warm? what do i need to look out for? also, how often should i change the water?
> 
> Thanks for the help,



got ya 

if the rez gets hot the plant cant uptake nutes , also brown gunky shit just loves a warm rez and before you know it you have root rot , not good 

how often to change it ? well id aim for every 5 days myself as this should avoid the need to top it up , this is of course dependent on the rez size , a 200 id leave for 7 or more days but an 80 id be changing that every 3-4


----------

